# help need dhcp easy



## sevenk (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 11 and no connections with pkg or when I compile a port, I'm surprised because I checked ifconfig and ethernet is active ??

Thank you to help me in advance.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 21, 2016)

sevenk said:


> I'm surprised because I checked ifconfig and ethernet is active ??


Interfaces show up as active when the ethernet cable is plugged in. You still need to configure the interface to give it an IP address etc. See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/config-network-setup.html#idp64484968


----------



## molofishy (Oct 21, 2016)

type`ifconfig`. What is the handle of your internet connection? One might be "lo0"; the other "em0" or "ue0", etc. The one that is not "lo0" is your internet. Type `ifconfig em0 up; dhclient em0` into the command line (replacing "em0" with your relevant handle). Does this start your connection? If so you need to add something to your rc.conf so you'll have internet after every reboot. Let me know.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2016)

Add this to /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_DEFAULT="SYNCDHCP"
```
That should make sure it's starting DHCP on whatever interface you have.


----------

